# Torelli frames??



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

Just saw some Torellis in the LBS the other day. I was wondering where Torelli sits in the food chain of steel frames. If it's important, I'm about 155 lbs. and have a slightly short torso and reach so I suspect frames with long top tubes are not a good choice. (FWIW, I have to buy sport coats/suits in a short). Does anyone have experience with Torellis? I live in Colorado so a good climber/descender is a plus along with good for 70+ days.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

KarlW said:


> Just saw some Torellis in the LBS the other day. I was wondering where Torelli sits in the food chain of steel frames. If it's important, I'm about 155 lbs. and have a slightly short torso and reach so I suspect frames with long top tubes are not a good choice. (FWIW, I have to buy sport coats/suits in a short). Does anyone have experience with Torellis? I live in Colorado so a good climber/descender is a plus along with good for 70+ days.


Yeah, there are several folks on the forum with Torelli's. Do a search for the word, and you'll find all the posts where people mention them.

Don't know about where they sit in the food chain - there are so many niche builders out there that there's no clear definition of top-tier, second-tier, etc., but Torellis and Mondonicos are very good bikes. I have a mid-80s Corsa Strada (their low-end) and it rides as well or better than my '01 Lemond Zurich. Of course, YMMV - many different factors affect that.

Torelli offers many different steel frames, of many different tubing types, to produce many different ride characteristics. Check their web site or e-mail [email protected]. He'll give you good input on what frame would be best for the characteristics you want to achieve.

Torelli also offers an increasing number of aluminum frames, an abominable flirtation which I hope wil soon pass, as well as a Ti and a CF offering.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

If my memory is correct their geometry like lemond- long top tube, laid back seat angle. I used to own low end one. Their website describes their great alignment, I think it was good for me.
I tried Aelle tube which wasn't good for me.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*I have one*



KarlW said:


> Just saw some Torellis in the LBS the other day. I was wondering where Torelli sits in the food chain of steel frames. If it's important, I'm about 155 lbs. and have a slightly short torso and reach so I suspect frames with long top tubes are not a good choice. (FWIW, I have to buy sport coats/suits in a short). Does anyone have experience with Torellis? I live in Colorado so a good climber/descender is a plus along with good for 70+ days.


I have a Torelli Brianza that I built up with Centaur. This model uses Zona tubing and as in the mid-low level part of the food chain. Torelli makes some hi-end steel models as well as imports Mondonico frames. The Torelli's I've seen have "typical" Italian geomtery - shortish top tube and steeper angles (my 58 c-c has a 57cm top tube and 73.5 seat angle). As I understand it, Torelli's are built by a several (depending on model) small Italian framebuilders. So far I've been happy with the bike. Its reasonably stiff and nimble. check out www.torelli.com


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

steel forks, horiz. drop outs, BB lug.. i love torelli. i wish i had one. slightly steep seat angles and slightly mellow head angle plus short chainstays making for a stable, comfortable bike at all speeds and snappy when climbing.. i say it's perfect.


----------



## unchained (May 8, 2002)

*Gios*



KarlW said:


> Just saw some Torellis in the LBS the other day. I was wondering where Torelli sits in the food chain of steel frames. If it's important, I'm about 155 lbs. and have a slightly short torso and reach so I suspect frames with long top tubes are not a good choice. (FWIW, I have to buy sport coats/suits in a short). Does anyone have experience with Torellis? I live in Colorado so a good climber/descender is a plus along with good for 70+ days.



Sounds like Gios might fit. See www.excelsports.com. They only sell direct so the prices are reasonable.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

unchained said:


> Sounds like Gios might fit. See www.excelsports.com. They only sell direct so the prices are reasonable.



short torso and long legs? merckx..


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*good thoughts...*

Unchained: OK, you caught me...the Gios Compact Pro was the other frame I've been eyeballing...awfully pretty. I wonder how they behave for average sized riders? Does the compact thing mean it's a compact (sloping tube) frame? I'm kinda partial to more traditional designs but that blue and chrome lugs...hubba hubba.

Colker: Well, long legs relative to my torso and arms but I'm still only 5'7" with a 30" inseam. Merckx huh?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Torelli/Mondonico have basically what they call a "square" frame geometry, seat tube and toptube lengths are generally in the same area. no super long toptubes. pretty traditional italian bike geometry. 

as for climbing/descending, at well over 200 pounds, i'm not a great climber, but my Mondonico makes me think i am, or at least, helps me out in that department. it rides smooth, but is stiff in the bottom bracket, so that every pedal stroke just seems to spring the bike forward. and it goes downhill like it's on rails, takes a line and doesn't get ruffled, let's you lean it over to make corrections with no complaints, not twitchy at all.

and for such a steep seat angle, it gives a smooth, comfortable ride, so long days in the saddle are no problem at all.


----------



## wheeliedave (Mar 1, 2005)

*Torelli frame*

I have ridden and sold many Torelli frames. They offer great value and as mentioned above a very traditional ride. And compared to many frames the headtube is at reasonable length. If it fits they are great steel bicycles one worth keeping for more than a season or two.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

KarlW said:


> Unchained: OK, you caught me...the Gios Compact Pro was the other frame I've been eyeballing...awfully pretty. I wonder how they behave for average sized riders? Does the compact thing mean it's a compact (sloping tube) frame? I'm kinda partial to more traditional designs but that blue and chrome lugs...hubba hubba.
> 
> Colker: Well, long legs relative to my torso and arms but I'm still only 5'7" with a 30" inseam. Merckx huh?


long legs ask for a shallow seat angle while a short torso needs a short top tube. mercxx could be a solution. look is another brand w/ those characteristics..


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*You'll love the Torellies*



KarlW said:


> Just saw some Torellis in the LBS the other day. I was wondering where Torelli sits in the food chain of steel frames. If it's important, I'm about 155 lbs. and have a slightly short torso and reach so I suspect frames with long top tubes are not a good choice. (FWIW, I have to buy sport coats/suits in a short). Does anyone have experience with Torellis? I live in Colorado so a good climber/descender is a plus along with good for 70+ days.


I owned a Torelli a few years ago, steel with lugs. Rode like a champ. Most italian bikes DO NOT come with longish top tubes. Get that out of your mind right now. It's the opposite. When you look at an Italian frame you better know what top tube length you ride and then measure the top tube of the bike you're thinking of buying. Some of the higher end Torellis are made by Mondonico and sons. Nothing beats the look and feel of a steel road bike. Italy is hilly and has many switchbacks and as a result you need a bike that corners fast so the Italians generally build short top tubed frames with low bottom brakets. If it's in your size and budget I say go for it.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*torelli - colnago*



colker1 said:


> long legs ask for a shallow seat angle while a short torso needs a short top tube. mercxx could be a solution. look is another brand w/ those characteristics..


Which Torelli model would be equal to the Colnago Master light? the nitro-express?


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Hey Carlw*

Did you at least check out the Torelli website?


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*Yes*



Thommy said:


> Did you at least check out the Torelli website?


Yes. Torelli has a great website and it is just fueling my lust for those frames. There are a lot of good articles. An enjoyable read. I have to resist and get in the mode of demoing bikes rather than just focusing in on one maker. I'd sure be open to anyone's thoughts of frames in this price range and design.


----------



## tarwheel (May 22, 2004)

*Gios, Merckx*

I owned a Gios Compact Pro for about 3 years, 10,000 miles. It was a very nice bike with beautiful paint job and chrome. Very striking. The compact, I believe, refers to its short wheelbase and top tube. The wheelbase can be lengthened, however, because of its adjustable rear drop outs which have about 1-2 cm of adjustment. Gios is a good bike to consider if you are looking for something with a relatively short top tube. However, they are not as short as you might be led to believe just looking at top tube lengths, because they also have very steep seat tube angles (74 on all frames).

As Corey mentioned, Merckx is another good candidate if you are looking for a frame with a relatively short top tube. The top tube lengths are not as short nominally as Gios, but the relaxed seat tube angles effectively make them fit shorter. My Gios was a size 56 c-c with a 55 top tube and 74 seat tube angle. My Merckx is 57 c-c with a 56.8 top tube and 72.5 seat tube angle. Both frames fit me nearly the same. I prefer the handling of the Merckx, however, as it is more stable and sure. The Gios handling was a little twitchy, although not overly so. The Gios chrome fork is a work of art and the nicest riding fork I have had on a bike.

Unfortunately, steel Merckx are hard to come by these days unless you snag one on eBay. Merckx has quit exporting them to the US, although you can special order them.


----------



## tommyboypdx (Aug 10, 2004)

cmg said:


> Which Torelli model would be equal to the Colnago Master light? the nitro-express?



The nitro express is made from Columbus Foco tubing, and I believe its built by the Mondonicos. I would put it up against any builders' finest frame.


----------

